# Lifting/Workout Music



## rhanzlikusaf (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm finally back in the gym after moving and getting into the rhythm of a new job. I'm making a lifting playlist, what are your go to pump up songs for the gym?


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## Salt USMC (Sep 26, 2017)

Florida173 said:


>


I have this on my "sprint" playlist.  Whenever it or The Trooper come on, I'm guaranteed to puke


----------



## SaintKP (Sep 26, 2017)

This is my lifting/sprints/busting ass and pushing for pr playlist (metal, rock, punk, etc.)


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 26, 2017)

SaintKP said:


> This is my lifting/sprints/busting ass and pushing for pr playlist (metal, rock, punk, etc.)



That's pretty cool how you posted your playlist on the forum.  Thanks for sharing, some good music in there!  At this point, I've played that damn Sabotage song and all of those System of A Down tunes so many times on my bike rides I find myself 'skipping' them from time to time.


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 27, 2017)

Hard rock while lifting, ABBA while riding


----------



## CDG (Sep 27, 2017)

Pretty much anything by Five Finger Death Punch.  Hatebreed to get amped for a specific big lift.  And some random shit when I'm doing conditioning.  Lady GaGa, Skrillex, Kevin Gates, etc.


----------



## SaintKP (Sep 27, 2017)

@Ooh-Rah Same, they used to do it for me now I mainly use them to get going until I get to the heavier part of the playlist.


----------



## Totentanz (Sep 27, 2017)

Entire Megadeth discography
Entire Volbeat discography
Entire Delain discography

There are some others in there, but those three define the majority of what I listen to).


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Sep 27, 2017)

I'm a fan of Pandora, especially with some of the playlists that I've tuned over time. I find the random mix of old favorites and new hits makes my rowing sessions less monotonous, plus I can switch from rock to pop to jazz depending on what workout I'm doing.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 27, 2017)

Nickelback.


----------



## J.S. (Sep 27, 2017)

I definitely suggest Vince Staples, Schoolboy Q, and Maxo Kream if you like rap.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 27, 2017)

I rotate songs through every several weeks to try and keep it somewhat fresh.  It's mostly a rock mix (old and new)  but I'm not afraid to through a pop tune in there every once and awhile.  My current list (always shuffled) includes:

I Like it Heavy - Halestorm
Square Hammer - Ghost
Novacaine - 10 Years
Push - Thousand Foot Crutch
Face to the Floor - Chevelle
Gold on the Ceiling - The Black Keys
Are You Ready for Me? - The Unknown
Black Cadillac - Shinedown
Believer - Imagine Dragons
Feels - Calvin Harris
The Light - Disturbed
Apocalyptic - Halestorm
Lifeline - Thousand Foot Crutch
Rock and Roll Train - AC/DC


and pretty much any Nickelback!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 27, 2017)

s.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 27, 2017)

Anything, Barry Manilow, Mandy is a good one. 

M.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 27, 2017)

Mike and Mike on ESPN radio in the garage at home or work.  When on the road the earbuds go in and I hit shuffle.  Then it's anything from Blood for Blood to Merle Haggard.  I could work out in silence if it weren't for the tinnitus.


----------



## Frank S. (Sep 27, 2017)

RustyShackleford said:


> Mike and Mike on ESPN radio in the garage at home or work.  When on the road the earbuds go in and I hit shuffle.  Then it's anything from Blood for Blood to Merle Haggard.  I could work out in silence if it weren't for the tinnitus.



I don't have tinnitus, but in the parlance of our time, some of my other shit's fucked up, so recordings of natural sounds help me sleep or work/research. Not white noise,mind, but rain sounds in particular.
To work out, I prefer recorded screams.


----------



## rhanzlikusaf (Sep 27, 2017)

J.S. said:


> I definitely suggest Vince Staples, Schoolboy Q, and Maxo Kream if you like rap.


Listen to the black hippies, " Kendrick, Schoolboy Q, Ab Soul, and jay rock." Especilly lifting in public gyms while chewing gum, you become one cocky mf'er, in a good way.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 27, 2017)

Frank S. said:


> To work out, I prefer recorded screams.



Hidden video of Frank working out...


----------



## rhanzlikusaf (Sep 27, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> It is good to hear you are doing this. It all helps keep your focus.


Thanks man, one day at a time.


----------



## rhanzlikusaf (Sep 27, 2017)

RustyShackleford said:


> Mike and Mike on ESPN radio in the garage at home or work.  When on the road the earbuds go in and I hit shuffle.  Then it's anything from Blood for Blood to Merle Haggard.  I could work out in silence if it weren't for the tinnitus.


You ever listen to Pardon my take? Definitely my favorite podcast.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 27, 2017)

.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 27, 2017)

Eat beans. Make your own music.


----------



## Frank S. (Sep 27, 2017)

With ice cream, washed down with warm lemonade. My wife has interesting names for me.


----------



## Totentanz (Sep 27, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> Eat beans. Make your own music.



Dangerous on squat day.


----------



## rhanzlikusaf (Sep 27, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> Eat beans. Make your own music.


Thanks dad.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 27, 2017)

SaintKP said:


> This is my lifting/sprints/busting ass and pushing for pr playlist (metal, rock, punk, etc.)



Old school. When I was in Saudi, late nights, when we could not sleep, we had this little hood rat, ghetto ass gym, put together with mosty car parts, some free weights. The brothers and I would listen to Rage and get swoll. It only got weird when the third country nationals would stand at the door and stare at us. 

M.


----------



## Frank S. (Sep 27, 2017)

Muppet said:


> It only got weird when the third country nationals would stand at the door and stare at us.
> 
> M.



Yes. Yes indeed.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 27, 2017)

I


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 27, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I fear we have strayed a tad from the OP, and I had a big part in that.
> 
> My apologies, back to tunes for work outs.



Agreed....my 'hidden video' of @Frank S. didn't help!

Thread at hand....

Biking I can listen to nearly anything; to include talk radio. 
Lifting...I am finding that old school Metallica is really helping me hit my groove.


----------



## Frank S. (Sep 27, 2017)

Oh, mea culpa, mea maxima culpa,
sui flagellationis magnus est...


----------



## SaintKP (Sep 28, 2017)

@Ooh-Rah Interesting when it comes to running I find myself listening to a lot of 90's R&B and Neo-Soul.

@Muppet Yeah I really dig some of the older tracks out their, definitely enjoy the blend of rap and metal/rock. Maybe they were watching because they were listening to that disco mainstay The Weather Girls_ It's Raining Men _

@Frank S. Traditional Catholic and Orthodox liturgies can be surprisingly motivating and uplifting can't they.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 28, 2017)

When running or riding, I usually don't listen to anything.   For whatever reason, phone/media-player and headphones just get annoying, plus I really like the time to decompress and focus.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 28, 2017)

This has been one of my favorites for a rowing workout, great due to the tempo changes.






and I might follow it with this:


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 28, 2017)

Frank S. said:


> I don't have tinnitus, but in the parlance of our time, some of my other shit's fucked up, so recordings of natural sounds help me sleep or work/research. Not white noise,mind, but rain sounds in particular.
> To work out, I prefer recorded screams.



Off topic but the ringing has never bothered me at bedtime.  No idea why.  At the office listening to Pittsburgh sports radio and the ringing is quite annoying. 



rhanzlikusaf said:


> You ever listen to Pardon my take? Definitely my favorite podcast.



I have not.  But will check it out when I get a chance.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Sep 28, 2017)

This belongs in every gym......


----------



## rhanzlikusaf (Sep 29, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I fear we have strayed a tad from the OP, and I had a big part in that.
> 
> My apologies, back to tunes for work outs.


Its all good, I love hearing the members stories.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 29, 2017)

I listen to way, WAY too much rap for our normal member populous, but if you like hip hop start with Run the Jewels, old TI, the "Hard Trap Music" station on Pandora.


----------



## J.S. (Oct 1, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> I listen to way, WAY too much rap for our normal member populous, but if you like hip hop start with Run the Jewels, old TI, the "Hard Trap Music" station on Pandora.



Jeopardy, Blockbuster Night Pt. 1, Close Your Eyes, and Legend Has It are some of the top workout songs from Run the Jewels, IMO. RTJ 2 is a classic album no doubt.


----------



## SaintKP (Oct 2, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> I listen to way, WAY too much rap for our normal member populous, but if you like hip hop start with Run the Jewels, old TI, the "Hard Trap Music" station on Pandora.



If you're in the market for some different artists/songs I highly recommend YG, Travis Scott, Pusha T, and A$AP Rocky/Ferg. If youre wanting something a little old-school you can't go wrong with some Big Daddy Kane, Wu-Tang, and Black Star.


----------



## CQB (Oct 2, 2017)

The pedestrian beat is pretty good for a moderately paced run.


----------



## J.S. (Oct 2, 2017)

Some of my recs for modern hip-hop workout songs:

Vince Staples - Señorita, Norf Norf, Street Punks, Blue Suede, Hands Up, Pimp Hand, Big Fish

Schoolboy Q - That Part, By Any Means, Hands on the Wheel, Groovy Tony, Yay Yay, Collard Greens

Maxo Kream - 5200, Grannies, Paranoia, Thirteen, Hit Mane, Talkin' S**t

A$AP Ferg - Plain Jane, Mattress, Work REMIX

YG - Still Brazy, Twist My Fingaz, Don't Come to LA, Really Be, Bickin Back Bein' Bool

Logic - Gang Related, Alright, Now, Young Jesus, Flexicution


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 3, 2017)

Monster 2.0 is one of my favorite bike songs lately. It has a good cadence to it.


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Oct 3, 2017)

While lifting I typically do the same as most of you with the heavier rock: Metallica, Bullet for my Valentine, Atreyu, A Day To Remember, etc. But if running, I try to go for podcasts. Takes my mind off the road, keeps the mental juices flowing and I find that if I run to music, it messes up my pace. I sync my footsteps to the beat so unless Im listening to something with a very high BPM, I run too slow.


----------



## CDG (Oct 3, 2017)

I realized that I had left a huge part of my lifting playlist off by forgetting to mention Throwdown. Great band.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## The Hate Ape (Oct 13, 2017)

A different perspective you may consider from my recent experience:

I had kept an extensive playlist ranging from the golden ages of rock to classical (like actual Mozart), back to 90s rap and over to EDM. Pop/Chic favorites may or may not have held up some of my storage space. I blame that bit on deployments: our Ops Chief & Ops O mandated Katy Perry, Lady Gaga, Selena Gomez, Kesha and Miley Cyrus be played full-throttle during product development (that shit became an actual policy).

Returning to my point, I had noticed what anyone would notice playing music - it aided my workouts. My body would respond (or my pace) and it was all good until I realized how loud I was blasting that shit into my head and - _without_ music - there was a dip in performance or motivation to lift/run/whatever.

I'm weird as fuck and I'll always be weird as fuck, so like the weird fuck that I am of course I dropped Spotify, Pandora, and all music right off of my media straight up bi-polar-bear style once it all resonated with me mentally. It took a while to get acclimated afterward; I'm lifting well, I'm not deafening myself and my morning runs are very peaceful.

Just food for thought, I'm not donating my birthday on Facebook to a charity that supports banning music or anything - bet your ass I still jam out to satellite radio in the car even though that Zyppah prick is more annoying than ever.


----------



## J.S. (Feb 14, 2018)

This thread hasn't been too active, but I've gotten into Freddie Gibbs lately and Maxo Kream just dropped a new project so I've been rotating them pretty constantly.

Best songs IMO:

Freddie Gibbs:
- Freddie Gordy
- Murda on My Mind
- One Eighty Seven
- Thuggin
- BFK
- Amnesia
- Knicks

Maxo:
- Beyonce Interlude
- Hobbies
- Roaches
- Pop Another


----------



## Muppet (Feb 15, 2018)

Metallica, St. Anger...






M.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 15, 2018)

Or this....






M.


----------



## rhanzlikusaf (Nov 6, 2018)

RustyShackleford said:


> Mike and Mike on ESPN radio in the garage at home or work.  When on the road the earbuds go in and I hit shuffle.  Then it's anything from Blood for Blood to Merle Haggard.  I could work out in silence if it weren't for the tinnitus.


I use to listen to mike and mike, do you like the Dan Patrick show at all?


----------



## Centermass (Jan 9, 2019)

Found this gem for all you heavy pipe hitters.......

This should make your day 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1506145209693122


----------



## Bunsickle (Jan 9, 2019)




----------

